# Formula to cows milk



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi

I have just this week started my dd on cows milk from formula (replacing one bottle at at time as advised).  But she pulls a face when I give her the cows milk (organic full fat) and hardly has any of it.  She has it in her cereal and eats that and has not had any allegic reaction so far, so I guess its just the change of taste that puts her off.  Should I continue and hope she comes round, or perhaps go cold turkey and give her no formula but only cows milk?  Advice appreciated.  I thought she would love the taste after formula but its the opposite!

Mandy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

I would continue to offer the cows milk one feed for another week and see how she gets on. She should come round!

She is used to the ''comfort'' taste of formula hense her preference for it!

are you giving the cows milk in a cup or bottle??

Jxx


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Jeanette

She has her morning milk in a cup but her afternoon and evening in a bottle.  She takes a few more sips from the bottle than the cup before she pulls a face and pushes it away.  

Mandy


----------

